# ارجوا من الخبراء افادتي حول استخدام بيروكسيد الهيدوجين في التعقيم



## هنو2006 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

لي صديق يعمل في تركيب محطات مياه الشرب ، وقد سألني بخصوص استبدالهم بالكلور بمادة يسمونها الهوسان في التعقيم وعندما اطلعت على هذه المادة اتضح لي انها عبارة عن بيروكسيد الهدروجين فما ادري هل هي كلها بيروكسيد هيدوجين ام هناك مواد اخرى

فسؤالي : كيف يتم التعامل مع هذه المادة في التعقيم يعني كم الكمية المضافة 

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## maidi (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*هيدروجين بيروكسيد ( h2o2 )*

هيدروجين بيروكسيد :
مادة مؤكسدة ، لها استخدامات عديدة . خطرة جداً في التراكيز العالية أكبر من 10 % 
توجد تجارياً بتراكيز مختلفة 35 % ، 50 % .....
تستخدم في مجال التعقيم بتركيز 3 % : يتم تحضيره بـ
1 جزئ من هيدروجين بيروكسيد 35 % + 11 جزئ من الماء النقي 
له استخدامات متعددة في التعقيم :
ماء الشرب ....
وفي المنزل : الأدوات المنزلية , حوض الحمام ، .....
ويستخدم كمادة معقمة طبية : عند أطباء الأسنان ، ......

وله استخدامات أخرى مع مواد معقمة مشتركة .......
هذا الموضوع واسع ...... لا مجال هنا للتوسع
كن حذراً في استخدامه أثناء القيام بتخفيف المادة ذات التركيز العالي : البس قفازات وارتدي نظارت واقية ........ ؟!

تعتمد الكميات المضافة حسب التركز المستعمل , وأين تريد استخدامه ........

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## هنو2006 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

هلا فيك اخي الكريم ، 

غريبة ان المنتدى لم يرسل لي رسالة على الايميل بوجود ردود

اخي العزيز : شكرا لمرورك ، بخصوص سؤالك انا اريد استخدامها في محطات تحلية ماء الشرب ، نقوم بتركيب محطات لتحلية مياه الشرب هنا في اليمن بالتالي هل ينفع استخدامها في تقيم مياه الشرب وكيف يتم اضافتها هل بعد الاغشية ام قبلها وكم الكمية المسموح بيها وكيف يتم عملية الحقن ، 

لاني لقيت في بعض المواقع الاجنبية انه في اسرائيل ودول اوربية يتم استخدامها في تعقيم مياه الشرب لكن يتم وضعها في الماء وتركها 24 ساعة ، طيب انا عندي محطه شغاله بشكل متواصل كيف التعامل في هذه الحالة . 
منتظر ردكم


----------



## maidi (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد الكريم 
يمكنك تعقيم المياه الخام الداخلة لوحدة المعالجة ( لزوم مياه الشرب ) بالماء الأوكسجيني ذو الدرجة الغذائية بمعدل 30 ppm بزمن بقاء من 30 دقيقة إلى 5 ساعات .
تتم عملية الحقن بمضخة حقن خاصة .
كما يمكن القيام بتعقيم أغشية الـ RO بعد دورة الغسيل اللازمة بمحلول مخفف من الماء الأوكسجيني 0.2 % بالمياه الناتجة من الـ RO ، وذلك في درجة حرارة 25 مئوية ولمدة 20 دقيقة . 
ملاحظة : زمن البقاء متعلق بالملوثات الموجودة بالمياه الخام .
في حالة المحطة المستمرة العمل ، يمكنك ضبط الجرعة نفسها ، أو زيادتها بقياس تركيز الماء الأوكسجيني المتبقي ( أعتقد أن القياس يتم بمجموعة ألـ DPD التي يقاس بها الكلور المتبقي ، ولكن الفرق هنا اختلاف في مرجعية الألوان ، لتحديد التركيز ).
كما أن ضبط الجرعة أيضاً تحدده الاختبارات الجرثومية ، لعينات الماء المعقمة قبل دخولها الـ RO .


----------



## هنو2006 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي maidi وكل عام وانت بخير
ما ادري وش خبر المنتدى هذا لماذا لا يرسل لي على البريد اعلام بوجود ردود مثل بقية المنتديات

بخصوص ما تفضلت به معظم المحطات لا يعتمدون مسألة زمن البقاء هذا ، لكن ما احببت الاستيضاح منك يعني انه ينفع استخدامه بالتعقيم لكن ايهما افضل هو ام الكلورة في التعقيم 

من جهة اخرى خشيت معظم المواقع الاجنبية وما خرجت به هو خلافات حيث يقال انه غير معتمد لمنظمة الصحة العالمية استخدامه ، غريبة لماذا لا يعتمد على الرغم من انه تفككه يعطي ماء واوكسجين فقط ، 
وايضا اشاروا الا ان استخدامه يتم فقط في حالات الكوارث لمياه الشرب من الانهار ، المهم 

انت ترى اني يمكنني استخدامه في المحطات ولا ضرر على المستهلك .

شي اخر: قيل لي انه يتم حقنه بالفضة ، فسؤالي : لو عندك فكرة هل يمكنك توضحها لي بخصوص خلطة مع الفضة كم الكمية وهل برضه يحتاج زمن استبقاء كما اشرت

بخصوص قياس الكمية نعم اعطونا مجموعة محاليل للقياس تركيزة .

لذا ارجوا اذا كان لديكم معلومات اوفر حول هذا الموضوع دلني عليه حتى وان كان باللغة الانكليزية ، لاني افكر ان اقوم بتحضيرة انا بنفسي خصوصا وان بيروكسيد الهيدروجين متوفر لكن مسألة خلطة بالفضة هذه لا اعلمها 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maidi (20 أكتوبر 2012)

وأنت بألف خير ، أعاد الله هذه الأيام المباركة بالخير والبركة للأمة الإسلامية وللشعب السوري بالخلاص ..... وبأن يحقق حريته و ...... .

أخي العزيز ، دائماً إختيار أي نوع من أنواع التعقيم يتطلب دراسة ظروف استخدامه ، ودراسة الملوثات الموجودة في المياه وكذلك أنواع البكتريا والجراثيم ، حسب مصدر المياه ، وهل هذا النوع من المعقمات يترك آثار أو نواتج ثانوية تضر بالصحة أم لا ، وقس على ذلك .... وكذلك إمكانية استخدام أكثر من نوع للتعقيم حسب مراحل المعالجة ، وذلك لتحقيق المطلوب من التعقيم . ولا بد من دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية أيضاً .
( أي مقارنة أسعار المادة المعقمة المستخدمة في السوق التجاري .. ).
مادة الكلور ، سواءاً الغاز منها أو السائل على شكل هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم ... هو شائع الاستخدام لرخص ثمنه ، وكذلك لضمان بقائه في شبكة المياه من أجل تعقيمها لفترات محسوبة يمكن دراستها لأنك تعلم أن شبكات المدن طويلة ومعقدة ، ولكن الكثير من الدول ( مثل بلادنا ) لا تنظر إلى الناحية الصحية الناتجة على الفرد للضرر الناجم عن النواتج الثانوية نتيجة التفاعلات الحاصلة لوجود بعض المركبات غير المرغب بها .... وإنما تنظر لرخص ثمن المادة وتوفرها في السوق المحلية ، وأذكر مثالاً آخر لاستخدام مادة الشبة ( كبريتات الألمنيوم ) في عملية تشكيل الخثارة لتحسين الترسيب في معالجة المياه اللازمة للشرب ، فأي خلل في الاستخدام ولفترة طويلة ( وهذا وارد في شركات المياه التابعة للقطاع العام في بلادنا ) وبزيادة في التركيز . يؤدي إلى زيادة تركيز الألمنيوم في جسم الإنسان على فترات طويلة والألمنيوم له مفعول تراكمي في الجسم ، ومعروف أن هذا العنصر يسبب مرض الزهايمر في سن متقدمة عند الإنسان .

بالنسبة لأملاح الفضة ليست شائعة الاستخدام سوى في مجالات ضيقة ( في مياه الشرب ) وذلك لغلاء ثمنها . ويمكن أن تستخدم مشتركة مع الماء الأوكسجيني .
في مجال عملي ، أنصح في أماكن خاصة تعقيم الماء الناتج بعد مرحلة معالجة المياه ، والتجهيزات المستخدمة ( خاصة في معامل الأدوية والمشافي ) باستخدام الماء الأوكسجيني أوالأوزون .
وهذا من باب النصيحة للزبون وهو عليه أن يتخذ القرار . أما قبل مرحلة المعالجة ( أقصد للماء الخام ) فبإمكانه استخدام الكلور للتعقيم ( ونزع الكلور المتبقي بالفحم الفعال ).

الأخ العزيز موضوع التعقيم طويل ومعقد ، ولا يمكن شرحه في صفحات قليلة ، ارجو الاعتذار منك لعدم تمكني من أن أذكر لك بعض المراجع لعدم توفر عناوينها في ذاكرتي ( أتمنى من الزملاء الكرام في هذا المنتدى أن يوفروا لك ذلك ) ، والموجود عندي هو موجود في مكتبي ، ومكتبي مغلق منذ أكثر من سنة للأوضاع السيئة في بلدي ... ؟

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------

